# Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2015)

*Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

"Ihre Sendung wurde zugestellt. Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben."

Geht das ? 
Ist das ok wenn die nicht mal Klingeln damit jemand unterschreiben kann?
Denn ich war da und wie kann denn ein Briefkasten unterschreiben?

Ich finde es eine Frechheit die behaupten auch manchmal ich hätte unterschrieben und werfen es einfach in den Kasten ohne zu Klingeln und lang genug zu warten ob man reagiert.


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Ob das geht? Scheinbar schon.
Ob der Bote das darf? Tendenziell eher nicht, kommt auch darauf an was es genau war (Paket, Päckchen, Einschreiben etc.).

Sollte es Probleme bei der Lieferung geben, bspw. das ein Transportschaden über die Versicherung geregelt werden muss, steckt der Bote in ziemlichen Erklärungsnöten, wenn in seinen Unterlagen das gleiche steht, wie du oben beschreibst.

Ich würde mich da mal ganz frech an das Versandunternehmen wenden und denen mal auf die Füße treten.


Vorallem bei Einschreiben geht das mal so gar nicht.


Edit:
Btw das rechtsbündige Schreiben ist nicht grade so lesefreundlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ihre Sendung wurde zugestellt. Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben.
> 
> Geht das ?
> Ist das ok wenn die nicht mal Klingeln damit jemand unterschreiben kann?
> ...



Coole Formatierung...

Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, mit dem Zusteller sprechen und die Sache klären. 

Oder beim Dienstleister anrufen, riskieren das der Zusteller entweder Probleme bekommt, die er dann wieder bei euch auslässt. 

Ihr dürft eins nicht vergessen, trotz Verträgen und Verbindlichkeiten sind das da MENSCHEN. 
In den meisten Fällen unterbezahlt und regelrecht ausgebeutet. 

Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich die letzten Wochen auch und bis Weihnachten wird es wohl nicht mehr besser.
(Erhalte neuerdings nur noch "Zugestellt" in der Paketverfolgung und darf dann im ganzen Haus klingeln gehen, welcher Nachbar denn nun angenommen hat. Macht Bock bei 18 Wohneinheiten... Nützt aber nix. 


@Cyrix187: Würd ich lassen, hier Anleitungen zum Betrug zu posten. 
Menschlich ist das eh unterste Schublade, muss ne schlimme Kindheit gewesen sein...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

War nicht mit absicht Rechtsbündig weiß auch nicht wie das kommt und habe auch nicht gesehen wie ich es umstellen kann muss beim Kopieren von Amazon mit gekommen sein. War nur eine Terminator Genisys DVD.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> War nicht mit absicht Rechtsbündig weiß auch nicht wie das kommt und habe auch nicht gesehen wie ich es umstellen kann muss beim Kopieren von Amazon mit gekommen sein. War nur eine Terminator Genisys DVD.



LOL, na sicher kann sowas der Briefkasten annehmen, unterschreiben sicherlich nicht aber das dürfte das interne System bei den Zustellern nicht interessieren. Dein Briefkasten sollte ja nur dir zugänglich sein, demnach ist das mit einer persönlichen Zustellung durchaus gleichzusetzen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Naja komisch ist es aber schon, besser als wenn ich angeblich Unterschrieben habe was auch schon vorgekommen ist und es lag nur im Briefkasten obwohl ich oder jemand anders zu Hause war.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> War nicht mit absicht Rechtsbündig weiß auch nicht wie das kommt und habe auch nicht gesehen wie ich es umstellen kann muss beim Kopieren von Amazon mit gekommen sein. War nur eine Terminator Genisys DVD.


Ja seitdem es hier keine BB Codes mehr gibt macht die Software manchmal Probleme...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal allerdings waren es Sachen die dann tatsächlich im Briefkasten gelandet sind.
Von daher war es nicht wirklich dramatisch, allerdings musste ich sehr schmunzeln als ich es gelesen habe.
"Unterschrieben von Briefkasten" hört sich irgendwie lustig an, wäre schön wenn er das wirklich könnte


----------



## -Shorty- (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Naja komisch ist es aber schon, besser als wenn ich angeblich Unterschrieben habe was auch schon vorgekommen ist und es lag nur im Briefkasten obwohl ich oder jemand anders zu Hause war.




Naja, Zeit ist Geld zählt wohl in kaum einer Branche mehr als bei den Zustellern. Der Briefkasten hat keine Klingel und nimmt eben sofort an.


----------



## longtom (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Also meine bessere hälfte arbeitet bei der Post und die sagt alles was in den Briefkasten passt wird so zugestellt (auch sachen mit Paket aufkleber ) und das schon über ein jahr .


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Und was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Mit etwas Drücken passen auch eigentlich etwas größere Sendungen rein und wenn dabei die Verpackung aufreisst und es drauf regnet, macht das ja nix.

So macht das hin und wieder ein Aushilfspostfahrer bei uns. 

Aber den Vogel abgeschossen hat mal ein Auslieferungsfahrer (nicht DHL) bei nem Kumpel von mir:
Keine Benachrichtigung oder Info in den Briefkasten, sondern das Paket in die Altpapiertonne gelegt. *ditsch

Lt Sendungsverfolgung zugestellt und namentlich von meinem Kumpel unterschrieben.

@longtom
Bis halt mal was wegkommt oder ein Kunde behauptet, etwas nicht empfangen zu haben.
Pakete sind gegen Unterschrift auszuhändigen. Lässt DHL sich schließlich auch gut bezahlen. Sonst könnte man auch als Versandart Päckchen oder Maxibrief wählen.


----------



## longtom (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @longtom
> Bis halt mal was wegkommt oder ein Kunde behauptet, etwas nicht empfangen zu haben.
> Pakete sind gegen Unterschrift auszuhändigen. Lässt DHL sich schließlich auch gut bezahlen. Sonst könnte man auch als Versandart Päckchen oder Maxibrief wählen.



Wie gesagt was in den Briefkasten passt wird so zugestellt ich kanns auch nicht ändern ich habs mir nicht ausgedacht . 

Mal ein kleiner auszug aus den AGBs von DHL :

(4) Im Rahmen der Empfangsoption „Wunschort“ *wird DHL die für den Kunden*
*als Empfänger bestimmten Sendungen Dritter entgegennehmen und – sofern die*
*Zustellung einer Sendung gegen Nachweis erfolgt* – den Empfang gegenüber dem
Absender im Namen des Kunden in Textform bestätigen. *Kleinere (passende) Sendungen*
*dürfen in den Hausbriefkasten eingeworfen werden*. Größere Sendungen,
die nicht in den Hausbriefkasten passen, sollen in der Regel an einer im Wunschort-
Auftrag vom Kunden genannten Stelle abgelegt werden (Ablagestelle). Der Kunde
kann ferner ausreichend frankierte Pakete und Päckchen am Wunschort zur Abholung
durch DHL bereitstellen, indem er das Retourenlabel bzw. die Versandmarke
auf das Paket bzw. Päckchen aufklebt. Ist die Sendung nicht zustellbar, weil sich
beispielsweise kein korrekter Identcode auf der Sendung befindet oder die Sendung
nicht ausreichend verpackt oder adressiert ist, wird der Kunde benachrichtigt
und ist verpflichtet, die Sendung vom Wunschort zu entfernen.


Hier kannst es komplett lesen .
https://www.paket.de/pkp/appmanager...pageLabel=pkp_portal_page_footer_justice_agbs


----------



## GottesMissionar (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier Satire ist oder ernst gemeint ist.

Man regt sich auf, dass ein Paketzusteller eine DVD in den Briefkasten wirft, anstatt zu klingen, 5 Minuten zu warten bis der Empfänger emotional bereit ist den Paketdienstleister im 4. Obergeschoss persönlich zu empfangen und das Paket eigenhändig entgegen zu nehmen. Abgerundet wird die Sause, indem man beim billigsten Versandhändler bestellt (der nicht nach Einzelhandel-Kollektiv, sondern dem Kollektiv der Logistikbranche bezahlt) mit selbstverständlich "kostenlosem Versand". Man scheint zu vergessen, dass man es in der Logistikbranche mit Menschen zu tun hat, die für einen Mindestlohn für den viele hier - unter anderem ich - nicht einmal das Telefon abheben würden, uns den Arsch nachtragen.

Wäre schön, wenn alle, die sich hier echauffieren, ihren Beruf und im Idealfall ihren Arbeitsort posten. Dann kann ich denen mit denselben unerfüllbaren Preis-Leistungs-Ansprüchen, die hier an den Tag gelegt werden, auch auf den Wecker gehen. Damit man dann gleich selbst mal merkt, wie das so ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Ich erwarte das der Arbeitgeber den Zustellern genug Zeit dafür gibt und sie auch anständig bezahlt und wäre bereit dafür auch etwas mehr zu zahlen. Und nein ich wohne nicht in einem Hochhaus mit xx Mietern. Und der Briefkasten ist gleich neben der Klingel und wenn ich nicht nachgesehen hätte bei Amazon würde die DVD wohl noch jetzt im Kasten liegen weil ich erwarte das es Klingelt und das nicht nur bei dingen die nicht in den Kasten passen.


----------



## longtom (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Wenn ich jedesmal wenn meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden einen Thread hier aufmachen würde dann gäbs hier aber jeden Tag einiges zu lesen .


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Die Formulierung "Briefkasten hat Unterschrieben" war auch zu lustig um es nicht zu posten.


----------



## GottesMissionar (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Schockschwerenot! Du hast im Briefkasten, der "gleich neben der Klingel" ist nachsehen müssen, ob Post für dich da ist. Möge die Kunde dieser Plage mitsamt der meisterlichen Lösung noch lange von den Minnesängern bekundet werden.


----------



## longtom (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Da hätte auch XXXXX stehen können da finde ich Briefkasten ja richtig nett .


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

@longtom
Bei der Versandoption "Wunschort" mag das ja sein, ist ja sozusagen eine Abstellgenehmigung. Da muss logischerweise der Zusteller unterschreiben.
Aber ansonsten hat der Empfänger den Erhalt der Sendung zu quittieren.
Geht das nicht, muss er halt am nächsten Werktag in die Filiale traben.

@GottesMissionar
Es geht wohl weniger um eine DVD, denn im Normalfall sollte der Zusteller nicht wissen, welchen Inhalt die Sendung hat. 

Wird vielleicht schon einen Grund haben, warum "Paket" gewählt wurde und nicht Päckchen, Maxibrief oder Warensendung.
Auch kleinere Sendungen können Gegenstände von recht hohem Wert enthalten. 
Was ist beispielsweise, wenn jemand eine neue CPU als Paket verschickt, der Zusteller quetscht die Sendung die einfach in den Briefkasten und das Ding ist nachher verschwunden oder durch das Reinstopfen beschädigt?
Viel Spaß bei der Klärung mit der Transportversicherung.

Bist Du gewerblicher Kunde, geht das Transportrisiko übrigens dann auch nicht an den Versender über, d.h. Du kannst dann dem Kunden auf Deine Kosten Ersatz schicken und bekommst evtl nach langem Streit eine Erstattung.
Privat ist es zwar anders, aber übervorteilt wird der Käufer sich dennoch fühlen.

Vielleicht kannst Du es verstehen, wenn Du Dich schon öfter mal deswegen rumstreiten musstest.

Wer wo zu welchen Bedingungen bestellt, sollte man den Leuten schon selbst überlassen.
Und ebenso, ob ein Versandhändler Versandkosten sichtbar berechnet, daran sogar noch verdient (wie so viele) oder auf andere Arten wieder reinholen möchte.

Auch beim "kostenlosen Versand" werden die Paketdienste bezahlt.  Da ist es doch nicht schlimm, wenn man dann auch erwartet, dass die Leistung ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt wird, oder? 

Geht ja nicht um Fehler, die jedem mal unterlaufen, sondern je nach Paketdienst und -fahrer ist es pure Faulheit oder natürlich auch Ueberlastung/zuviel Druck (gerade der Subunternehmerquatsch bei so manchen Logistikern. Ich weiß)

Aber wenn Kunden anrufen und sich beschweren, dass ihre Sendung immer noch nicht da ist und sich hinterher rausstellt, dass die in der Altpapiertonne oder bei irgendwelchen Nachbarn liegt, oder ein Kunde extra mit saftigem Aufpreis am Donnerstag nachmittag via "Morning-Express - Zustellung vor 9 Uhr" ordert, am nächsten Morgen den Fahrer zwar anhalten sieht, zur Tür geht, noch bevor es klingelt, dort jedoch nur noch die Rückleuchten des Lieferwagens am Horizon erkennen kann und im Briefkasten einen Zettel mit "Sie waren leider nicht erreichbar..." findet und daraufhin stinksauer auf den Lieferanten ist, dann hört mein Verständnis trotzdem auf.
Das der Kunden übrigens auch. Rate mal, wen die dann am Telefon rundmachen.

Da Du scheinbar auf Amazon angespielt hast: So schlecht ist deren Lohn gar nicht. Bei DHL übrigens ebenfalls nicht.

Aber so oder so: Der Endkunde weiß doch häufig gar nicht, mit welchem Paketdienst die Sendung kommt oder kann wählen. Schön wäre es.
Wenn dann der selbstständige (Ha Ha) Sub-Sub-Subunternehmer von Hermes mit seinem 20 Jahre alten Privatwagen zig Pakete ausfährt, obwohl man vorher noch schön 7 Euro Versandkosten bezahlt hat (und dann eher von einem DHL Paket ausgeht) kann doch der Paketempfänger da nix für.

Und sehr sehr viele im Einzelhandel Beschäftigte können vom Einzelhandelstarif nur träumen und sind froh, dass sie nun wenigstens einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn von 8,50€/Stunde haben.


----------



## bschicht86 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Kann es sein, dass es 2 verschiedene Einschreiben gibt? Einmal Einschreiben, wo man unterschreiben muss und Einwurf-Einschreiben, wo nur bestätigt wird, dass die Post zugestellt wurde, ergo Briefkasten hat unterschrieben.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Ging hier um ein Paket.

Aber sonst klar. Gibt grob gesagt:
- Einwurf-Einschreiben, dort bestätigt der Zusteller, 
- Einschreiben, dort muss der Empfänger unterschreiben
- und Einschreiben-Rückschein, dort muss ebenfalls der Empfänger unterschreiben und der Absender erhält eine Bestätigung darüber


----------



## Lee (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Letztendlich ist die Briefkastenregelung eine Win-Win-Situation für Kunden und Zusteller:
Der Kunde erhält seine Sendung auch wenn er nicht zuhause ist, was je nach Zustellbezirkt bei einem sehr großen Anteil der Paketsendungen der Fall ist, und muss das Paket nicht in der Packstation oder Filiale abholen. Der Zusteller spart sich einen Haufen Zeit darauf zu warten dass die Türe geöffnet wird oÄ. 
Wem das nicht passt, der kann ja seinen Briefkasten entsprechend kennzeichnen, dass er keine Pakete annimmt.

Der Grund für dies ist ja letztendlich, dass heuzutage immer weniger Menschen zuhause sind, gleichzeitig aber immer mehr bestellen. Die Filialen sind nur noch damit beschäftigt unzustellbare Pakete auszuhändigen und die Zusteller verlieren unfassbar viel Zeit durch Kunden, die nicht zuhause sind.


----------



## longtom (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

Ich habs nochmal einfacher gefunden nu solltest du es auch verstehen .


Zitat.

Nach den neuen AGB's von DHL dürfen Pakete, die in einen Briefkasten  passen, seit dem 1. Juli 2014, vom Zusteller ohne Unterschrift  zugestellt werden. 
Ausnahmen sind s.g. amerikanische Briefkästen, weil die seitlich offen  sind, oder gegen einen Aufpreis von EUR 1,80 pro Sendung "als  eigenhändig" versenden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*

@longtom
Tatsache. Dann nehme ich alles zurück und verwende künftig auch für kleine Artikel die maximale Kartongröße  

Weil oben in dem Zitat "Wunschort" steht, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um die Regelung mit Abstellgenehmigung dreht.

@Lee
Das stimmt natürlich.

Eigentlich ne feine Sache für alle Beteiligten. Wenn es funktioniert.
Ist halt nur blöd, wenn ein Paket nicht richtig in den Briefkasten passt und oben rausguckt oder dadurch beschädigt wird.

So macht das wie gesagt die Urlaubs- und Streikvertetung unseres Postboten.

Dürfte dann eigentlich auch nicht eingeworfen werden.

Wenn dann was wirklich wertvolles mal verschwunden ist, kann ich mir das Theater lebhaft vorstellen.
Wie will der Empfänger oder Absender denn nachweisen, ob das Paket nun angekommen ist, 100%ig in den Briefkasten passte, oder gestohlen wurde?

Habe eben beim Googlen auch prompt einen Fall gefunden, bei dem es um ein IPhone 6 ging. Zugestellt an Briefkasten, Paket verschwunden.
Angeblich hatte das Paket die Größe eines Schuhkartons und passte somit nicht rein.
Aber ob das die Schadensabteilung glaubt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2015)

*AW: Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Geht das ?


Kann dein Breifkasten nicht schreiben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

